# Wrinkly foreheads?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do your chi's have wrinkly foreheads? I haven't seen very many other Chi's up close before to know if it's normal or not! But Brody has wrinkles in his forehead. Is that weird? LOL! 

Here's a couple pics, hope you can see it. It's like the top of his head is really wrinkly....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's so cute. Teresa and I have talked about this before. Hers have wrinkles and my Bambi did. I loved them. It adds so much expression to their face. None of mine now have it and I miss it!!! I think it's just adorable.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro has them too. i figured they were baby wrinkles.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I've only noticed it on Lola, but it's not there all the time. It must be when she does certain expressions. I'll have to pay attention when I see it next time to see what makes her get those wrinkles.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My Honda does as well, but so did her mother and aunt. So it must run in the family or sumthing. Doesnt bug me any, I think its cute!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh yes! Reuben gets the perpendicular wrinkle in his forehead if he's concerned about anything!!! It's adorable!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wouldn't it be great if we could know what was going on in their little heads?! LOL!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i love wrinkly chi heads lol


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yes i'm still waiting for Shadow to grow into her skin hehehe! She has a wrinkly head and neck, my partner calls her Benjamin Button, he thinks she looks like a wise old lady stuck in a puppies body HAHAHA.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Brody is beautiful even with the wrinkles, lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi gets wrinkles in his forehead a lot, mostly with different expressions. He also has them in his neck like loose skin, he is 4 yrs old though, LOL! Reminds me of a little wrinkly old man


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey gets wrinkles when he is really tired, or when he is mad at his frog and has to tell it what he thinks of it. Love the pics, such a cutie!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he;s just always thinking


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola gets them when she's pondering.
Poco did too.

I love it


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peeks smooth from head to toe. No wrinkles 
I'm hoping as he grows older, he'll grow some. lol


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Harley has them !! so cute


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep we have wrinkle head.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Yep we have wrinkle head.
> 
> Aww that's a lovely dog


----------

